# Vanderkitten Continues to Rise as the Dust Settles



## ServingTruth (Oct 2, 2009)

I just wanted to give a shout out to THE Women's team of the future- Vanderkitten. There are a lot of AWESOME women's teams in the NRC and top level Regional Squads, but I really think Vanderkitten has something great going on that should be noticed. It's unique, refreshing and different and continues to show promise and good fortune. 

Why Vanderkitten? Vanderkitten is a woman-owned business producing top quality Cycling and Casual Apparel (look out, Assos!), and is the only company in Women's Cycling fielding their OWN team at the top domestic level of the sport and putting up consistently impressive results. 

There has been a roster shake-up after hopeful upstart Liz Hatch left/was dismissed/disappeared and I heard A LOT of conjecture that the team would fold... but then something amazing happened- The team actually got STRONGER and the true leaders stepped up. On the final race of the season for them, Vanderkitten toppled the mighty TIBCO in the USA CRITS Series final standings to take the Team Championship Title. Today Vanderkitten's Jennifer "JennX" Reither teamed up with Anna Lang to win the first ever Women's Elite Madison National Title (it's a track event where riders pair up in teams of 2 and hurl their partners around the track over a certain time/lap count). Is this a preview of things to come? 

Admittedly, TIBCO's focus is a little bit higher than Vanderkitten's (and the budget is probably 5-10x's bigger) and the USA Crits might be more of a practice series for them, but here's my point- There is ONE company in the industry saying "we know what it will take to change this sport for the better for women and we are going to go out and DO it, not complain about it NOT getting done."

In closing, if you THINK you are supporting the sport but haven't bought anything form this little company from California, guess again... this is the future- Self-sustaining, directly-vested, ultimate-stakeholder-in-women's-cycling team. It must be hard for them with minimal outside sponsors, but I see a franchise building, one that here today, gone tomorrow typical team models can't match. 

The new stuff is amazing, and I heard they are opening up their exclusive club to everyone. We always cheer for women in this household (as I'm outnumbered by them!) and Vanderkitten, despite what you do or don't know, is worth strongly considering when it's time to invest in the sport. 

What prompted me to write this? When I logged onto CyclingNews.com and saw VANDERKITTEN smack dab in the middle of site that 99% of the time is all about us guys. http://www.vanderkitten.com

View attachment 179361


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Is Liz Hatch still in the Team ?


----------



## ServingTruth (Oct 2, 2009)

I haven't seen the 2010 Roster yet. Her twitter might have some insights?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks for the link. Looks like one of their retro jerseys might be a good match for my Lounge bib shorts.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

LH has left (or been asked to leave) VK to go to Rock Racing.


----------



## bigempty (Jul 21, 2009)

The kudos to Vanderkitten are appreciated I'm sure, but you're misinformed about a number of issues:





ServingTruth said:


> Vanderkitten is a woman-owned business


Not technically. Jennie Vanderlaag is a part owner with her husband, Dave, along with Dave's business partners. Dave runs the company from day to day along with his partner Mark.




ServingTruth said:


> is the only company in Women's Cycling fielding their OWN team at the top domestic level of the sport


No. There are a host of other companies fielding their own teams, Luna being one that comes to mind. 



ServingTruth said:


> There has been a roster shake-up


Not really. The decision for Liz to depart was mutual between Liz and VK after she chose to break her contract and not communicate with VK about her plans. Amongst other things. I wouldn't call one person leaving the team a 'roster shakeup'. The rest of the team remained intact, and frankly, aside from her public visibility, Liz wasn't much of a factor, anyway.



ServingTruth said:


> I heard A LOT of conjecture that the team would fold


You didn't hear it from anyone official, so chalk it up to rumor and misinformation.


----------



## vanderkitten (Oct 6, 2007)

Go Vk, GO! 2009 was a fantastic year... and we are looking forward to an awesome Cross season with Barb Howe on her IBIS!!!


----------



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

I have a couple of their jerseys. When I've had any issue with ordering, Dave has contacted me personally and fixed whatever issue I was having.

When they come out with their next line of jerseys, I'll probably buy one. They fit great, have the right size pockets, full zipper and most importantly, they're cute.:thumbsup:


----------

